
HE-Transformer: Deep Learning Inference with Homomorphic Encryption - ArtWomb
https://github.com/NervanaSystems/he-transformer
======
selimthegrim
I saw the Intel AI post on this but what I don’t get is I thought HE was still
too slow for these sorts of use cases? Are they just throwing mind boggling
amounts of computer power at it?

